# Utah trails!!!



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

That out by Pehrson / vernon Hills area?
What type of terrain is it? I assume winter riding out in the sagebrush.

Looks convient for folks coming out of Tooele or Eagle Mountain. but it's too far for me unless it was really spectacular riding.

Oh I see it on the map, Black Rock Canyon. You are at 6000' at the mouth of the canyon. The ridge tops are at 7000-7500' . So you are below the current snow line. Probably a lot of Oak brush and Mountain Maple? Pretty steep side hills. So you probably ride up the canyon botton? Looks like it opens up into a large valley shaws multiple prospect mines.

Do you stay in Black Rock or drop over the ridges into Mill or Barlow Canyons? It looks like to ride up the canyon and around the upper valley and back down would only be 7 miles.

Any water in the canyon? What about wildlife? I suspect a few deer.

I've played around out by Simpson Springs. But I've never explored much of this area to the west of Utah Lake. Looks like a lot of dirt roads to access it. How are the roads. do you come down the old railroad right a way from 5 Mile?


----------

